# Found Oakely's



## Dysfunctional Redneck (Mar 19, 2005)

Last weekend (9/29) as I left to do my club ride I found a pair of prescription Oakleys in the street. I'm thinking they cost a whole lot and I'd love to put them back into the hands of the rightful owner. Found on Beech in Fontana. Describe them and we'll find a way to get them back to you.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Let me be the first to congratulate you...*

I think it is awesome that you are trying to find the rightful owner of the Oakleys. The world needs more people like you! Bravo Zulu, as we say in the navy!!

TJ
Ride ON!!


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I commend your efforts in getting these glasses back to the owner.


----------

